# Mass plates with NYS license



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

I am from New York and I currently attend a university in Boston, MA. This year I decided to bring my car up to school with me. I am renting a private apartment off-campus with a few friends of mine instead of opting for another year of dorm living. Boston has a residential parking permit system so I applied for Massachusetts car insurance and registered my car at my Boston address so I could qualify for a permit and be able to park on the street. I decided to keep my NYS driver's license because I still consider myself a resident of New York and I want to keep voting rights there and claim my New York address as my permanent address. I actually don't know any student at my school who has the address of their off-campus apartment on their driver's license. I am wondering if I will have any problems if I am stopped by police in the future (not that I plan on that happening) and my driver's license is from New York but my registration is from Massachusetts. I understand that a resident of Massachusetts is required to obtain a Massachusetts driver's license within a certain time of moving to this state, but I do not consider myself a resident of this state, just a student temporarily residing here who needs a place to park my car (parking garages in this city are ridiculously expensive). Can anyone give me some feedback on this issue? I would prefer not to have to convert my license, but I don't want to get a ticket for this if I'm pulled over. Thanks in advanced for your responses.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

As a full-time student enrolled at a college in MA you do not need to convert your driver's license. I believe that students must register with their PD though.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

j809 said:


> As a full-time student enrolled at a college in MA you do not need to convert your driver's license. I believe that students must register with their PD though.


What he said.


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

You must apply for a non-resident student sticker.

I believe the fine is $250 for not having one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

I was under the impression that the non-resident sticker was for students with out-of-state plates. Since I now have Massachusetts plates, I didn't think this applied to me. I was wondering if I am required by law to obtain a Massachusetts driver's license now that I have a Massachusetts registration for my car.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I was under the impression that the non-resident sticker was for students with out-of-state plates. Since I now have Massachusetts plates, I didn't think this applied to me. I was wondering if I am required by law to obtain a Massachusetts driver's license now that I have a Massachusetts registration for my car.


Follow J809's advice


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

J809 said I may need to register with my PD. Does this mean Boston police or my university's police department? How do I go about doing this?


----------



## bulldogtb (Nov 17, 2003)

Your all set, the non-residnet studnet sticker is if you kept your New York plates, a student ID is enough to explain why you don't have a MA license.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you very much for clearing this up.


----------

